# i've never been traveling before



## smokesforfun (Mar 28, 2015)

I mean i've gone on beach trips with friends and family and little stuff like that but I really want to get out there. I've never left the Carolinas and im sick of it here. I've had some traveling friends since i was about 15 and now that im 18 and have chances to go places i find myself getting really scared and freak myself out. I've been invited to go to FL, CA, DC...but every time it was a sketchy deal and i never went. im a drop out i have no skills, cant play guitar. One of my biggest fears is just being stuck somewhere with no money or water or something. I mean im down to dumpster and squat but i dont know any spots i get lost down town in my own city. I really want to go to Florida and see my ex bro-in law but he said he could only house me up for a few days and after that i would be on my own. I was just wondering if anyone had any tips. thanks


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey, welcome to the site! Setting out for the first time can be a little nerve wrecking but as with anything, the more your out on your own the more those little fears start to disappear. 

Do as much research as you can, keep your wits about you, and remember to have fun. 

Again, welcome to StP.


----------



## smokesforfun (Mar 28, 2015)

EphemeralStick said:


> Hey, welcome to the site! Setting out for the first time can be a little nerve wrecking but as with anything, the more your out on your own the more those little fears start to disappear.
> 
> Do as much research as you can, keep your wits about you, and remember to have fun.
> 
> Again, welcome to StP.




will do thanks for the reply


----------



## 1keg (Mar 28, 2015)

Just gotta get out and do it.get used to being lost ul be lost in evry new place ya go bro I'm not happy unless I'm lost lol as long as you know where the beer stores at n where to fly signs ul never go broke or starve. Waters everywhere evin here in Cali u won't die on the road unless u get to drunk or drugged out I got my face smashed in and left in a ditch on a dirt road in pa Cuz I was drunk being a dumbass lol youl learn as you go but try to take advice too


----------



## wizehop (Mar 28, 2015)

smokesforfun said:


> One of my biggest fears is just being stuck somewhere with no money or water or something.



The best way to over come these fears is to get stuck somewhere with no money or water or something...and realize its not only not that bad, but that you are actually capable of getting all the things you need, as you need them, regardless of the situation. Going through that is actually the point of it all anyhow. Trying to avoid challenges is like saying you want to go on a trip but not leave your home. Fear of the unknown is a natural reaction, but its meaningless. 

Your at a cross roads now man. You either chose to become the man you want to be, or you let fear run your life and spend it living with regret. Talk to anyone that has travelled, weather alone or with people, and I assure you despite the many ups and downs that come with it, none of them would go back to who they were before they left.


----------



## smokesforfun (Mar 28, 2015)

wizehop said:


> The best way to over come these fears is to get stuck somewhere with no money or water or something...and realize its not only not that bad, but that you are actually capable of getting all the things you need, as you need them, regardless of the situation. Going through that is actually the point of it all anyhow. Trying to avoid challenges is like saying you want to go on a trip but not leave your home. Fear of the unknown is a natural reaction, but its meaningless.
> 
> Your at a cross roads now man. You either chose to become the man you want to be, or you let fear run your life and spend it living with regret. Talk to anyone that has travelled, weather alone or with people, and I assure you despite the many ups and downs that come with it, none of them would go back to who they were before they left.



you're 100% right, i've had multiple other people tell me that, i guess i do just need to jump in. I dont want to be that guy who just stayed here or be a homebum cause its getting close to that.


----------



## smokesforfun (Mar 28, 2015)

1keg said:


> Just gotta get out and do it.get used to being lost ul be lost in evry new place ya go bro I'm not happy unless I'm lost lol as long as you know where the beer stores at n where to fly signs ul never go broke or starve. Waters everywhere evin here in Cali u won't die on the road unless u get to drunk or drugged out I got my face smashed in and left in a ditch on a dirt road in pa Cuz I was drunk being a dumbass lol youl learn as you go but try to take advice too



yeah i would have to adjust a little but im a generally chill guy.


----------



## Backpack Overland (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey, when i first started out i had the same fears and i was hesitant to go out on my own, Having be brought up in such as way where i was outside pretty much a large percentage of every day/week it became second nature but i was never on my own i always had that safety net of friends and family there should i major league screw up. Then on my first proper trip out I did the cock up of not bringing enough food or water and misjudging the weather and got myself in a real pickle. But thinking on it now a few years later if i could go back and change anything i wouldn't, that is the experience that shaped me and i learnt from it and realised you can easily travel on the cheap you just have to be sensible about it. 

But remember that the best laid plans never go the way you want. and you meet the best people whilst doing things like this. 

And feel free to shoot me a message if you want to talk about anything else. 

Sam @ Backpack Overland


----------



## smokesforfun (Mar 28, 2015)

Backpack Overland said:


> Hey, when i first started out i had the same fears and i was hesitant to go out on my own, Having be brought up in such as way where i was outside pretty much a large percentage of every day/week it became second nature but i was never on my own i always had that safety net of friends and family there should i major league screw up. Then on my first proper trip out I did the cock up of not bringing enough food or water and misjudging the weather and got myself in a real pickle. But thinking on it now a few years later if i could go back and change anything i wouldn't, that is the experience that shaped me and i learnt from it and realised you can easily travel on the cheap you just have to be sensible about it.
> 
> But remember that the best laid plans never go the way you want. and you meet the best people whilst doing things like this.
> 
> ...



thanks for the advice! yeah one problem im having is money for a trip, i dont even have a decent backpack. and like i said i really dont want to be stuck somewhere without food or water. I have a 1 person scout tent and im not even sure if thats good enough for a trip.


----------



## Backpack Overland (Mar 28, 2015)

smokesforfun said:


> thanks for the advice! yeah one problem im having is money for a trip, i dont even have a decent backpack. and like i said i really dont want to be stuck somewhere without food or water. I have a 1 person scout tent and im not even sure if thats good enough for a trip.



I don't have the money to afford long term travel, I'm having to work part time to have some funds available. You can probably quite easily travel with little funds.
That scout tent will probably be fine for what you've got planned.
My #1 tip would probably be to invest (if you can) in a water filter then you can get water from most available sources. Even just something as basic as a Lifestraw: http://www.buylifestraw.com/products/lifestraw-personal


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 28, 2015)

I've left home several times with only the clothes on my back. If you're hardworking, determined and resourceful you can probably get the necessities together within a couple of days. You may get lucky and get kicked down some gear, cash or socks. I've done it the hard way over and over again...so can you.


----------



## briancray (Mar 28, 2015)

The only way you get into traveling is getting completely lost and finding out that you can still survive. It's really just about overcoming fear of the unknown, which is one of the greatest feelings of travel. Living free and doing what you want regardless of what society expects of you. Money helps out, but you don't need a lot of money to travel, you just need the right attitude and spirit and the ability to learn on the go. Research the equipment and gear section as more veteran members have suggested. Read up on hitch hiking and tips to avoid getting hassled by police, although it will still happen from time to time. Make sure you carry an ID with you when you travel for this reason. Other than that, I think that is enough to get you pointed in the right direction. If people are advising you not to travel just use it as fuel and do it anyway. Good luck!


----------



## ottawafm (Apr 3, 2015)

I got a few tips for you if you set out on your own.
•Pack light- you'll most likely be walking ALOT!
•Carry a fire kit, a fishing kit, and box knife w/spare blades.
•Practice survival skills, including traps and fishing. Just in case you get your stuff stolen by thugs or police.
•Dress for the weather, better to wear more than less!
•Learn to improvise- that includes making tire sandals and learning to sew.
•Don't worry about cookware-just carry a spoon, fork and scavenge for a tin can to cook in. I hope you REALLY love ramen noodles! lol!
•Carry a chain as a weapon! If you get stopped, claim you had a bike but had to sell it for cash. Or just wear the chain as a necklace.
•If you get a backpack, make sure it has bullet proof stitching. You don't know how frustrating it is to have to carry it around by the handle because the material ripped apart.
These are just a few tips. I hope they help you or someone else out. Peace! Oh, and have a destination in mind, or two! You'll get that urge to leave again, trust me!


----------



## smokesforfun (Apr 4, 2015)

ottawafm said:


> I got a few tips for you if you set out on your own.
> •Pack light- you'll most likely be walking ALOT!
> •Carry a fire kit, a fishing kit, and box knife w/spare blades.
> •Practice survival skills, including traps and fishing. Just in case you get your stuff stolen by thugs or police.
> ...




thanks for the tips, you made a lot of good points, and thats another problem im having is finding a destination, i mean the only place i can think is like slab city or something i dont want to go out to some big city and just be stuck because i dont know anyone there.


----------



## ottawafm (Apr 4, 2015)

That raises a good point you make also. Right now California is in a drought. Depending on the season any place up north might be really cold or have snow. So that, IMO leaves the lower most southern states. Right?
Ok. So me personally prefer warmer climates, like Louisiana, Georgia, Florida, Mississippi, Texas, The Carolina's. 
Unless your into dessert climates then go to New Mexico, Texas, Nevada, etc. there may be more states to each of these but you get the point. 
Ok, next, choose an event within those states to go to. Like a music event, or a bushcraft event, or a visit a tourist destination. 
Do some homework! Research the average yearly weather, the temperature ranges, or rainfall amounts. Things like these. I think once your there and you associate a little you'll meet similar minded people. 
The most important thing is go somewhere to have fun! If you can't find that place then keep moving! You'll soon find your just like the rest of us transient hobo's!
 peace!


----------



## smokesforfun (Apr 6, 2015)

ottawafm said:


> That raises a good point you make also. Right now California is in a drought. Depending on the season any place up north might be really cold or have snow. So that, IMO leaves the lower most southern states. Right?
> Ok. So me personally prefer warmer climates, like Louisiana, Georgia, Florida, Mississippi, Texas, The Carolina's.
> Unless your into dessert climates then go to New Mexico, Texas, Nevada, etc. there may be more states to each of these but you get the point.
> Ok, next, choose an event within those states to go to. Like a music event, or a bushcraft event, or a visit a tourist destination.
> ...



Yeah i have just decided i want to go down to Florida and then maybe go to Nola on my way back up to NC. I've heared there are a lot of hobo camps in FL and a lot of squats in nola, im not going to be traveling with a lot of cash so if i went to any events they would have to be free i guess.


----------



## ottawafm (Apr 6, 2015)

Ok. Cool! I'm probably heading out next week too. I'm not sure where, but I'm thinking down south toward Louisiana near the upper part of the state.


----------



## smokesforfun (Apr 6, 2015)

ottawafm said:


> Ok. Cool! I'm probably heading out next week too. I'm not sure where, but I'm thinking down south toward Louisiana near the upper part of the state.



ok well ill keep in touch and let you know if i ever get down there, i still need to find a friend to go with and get a new pack, but i've been reading up on the subject for a good portion of the day. thanks for the advice!


----------



## ottawafm (Apr 6, 2015)

Ok.


----------

